# Grace...growing up



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Bout time (  ) !

Shes rising 3....bum high but this pic is quite deceiving... but shows a nice indication of how shes going to look when shes ready to be broken in (sending her away to a pro next jan/feb or later if shes not ready )

Shes "stood" at 14.1hh for ages, so i really should measure her as to how big she actually is 

but i think she looks lovely even at the gawky stage where shes growing up and starting to go ribby again!! 








[/URL]

:yesnod:


----------



## froglet (Nov 17, 2012)

What a pretty girl she is!
Lovely markings


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

thanks  - better pic;


----------



## Sarah89 (May 5, 2013)

She's a beautiful filly!


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

thank you


----------



## owns the beast (Mar 21, 2013)

She's absolutely gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

She looks so proud standing...great pics..


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

shes changed again  shes 3 in november - looking like a 3 year old finally!!..... 

shes measured in at 14.2 on her withers and 15hh on her bum  so she will make 15hh min  which is good as i am all legs


----------



## MissyThePony (Aug 6, 2013)

What a beautiful looking filly!


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

thank you 

she did her first show at the weekend and won her class 

shes a good girl


----------



## MissyThePony (Aug 6, 2013)

suze23 said:


> thank you
> 
> she did her first show at the weekend and won her class
> 
> shes a good girl


That's brilliant news, Congratulations!
Which classes did you do?


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

youngstock 

there was only her in the class  hahah but she behaved perfectly...no stupid behaviour and like a 10 year old  so pleased with her


----------



## Lipizzan (Jul 30, 2013)

beautiful horse, what breed is she?


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

ive just saw the comment ^^^ sorry!

shes friesian warmblood x cob!

i will update the pictures soon  shes 3 and changed loads again


----------



## elly87 (Mar 12, 2014)

what a beautiful looking


----------

